# Snowgoose loads



## Snowspin (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking for some opinions re effective loads for snowgoose hunting. What loads (BB's, 2's, etc.) do you guys find the most effective? I'd also be interested in hearing what manufacturers you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Winchester Expert High Velocity 3" 1 1/4oz. #2s.

Alex


----------



## Snowspin (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks! By the way, I really enjoyed your description and pics of your decoy placement. How many dekes to you routinely put out?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm guessing about 800.

Alex


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

federal blue box 3in #2s


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

The Fedral blue box loads are basically identical to Winchester's. However, cleaning your gun after a day of snow goose hunting, Federal shells shoot alot dirtier than Winchester. Plus,my Nova does not like the Federal blue box shells for some reason and I've had issues with plastic pieces literally breaking off the shell casings.

Alex


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Kent Fasteel, 3", 1 1/4, #1 with a factory mod choke or a Wad Wizzard Terror .675


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

steel 1's or tungsten 4's through a patternmaster.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

anything in the blind...


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

3 1/2" #2's


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

3" #2 shot, Kent Faststeel


----------



## Fowl'in up NORTH (Jul 15, 2011)

A 2 3/4in 1 1/8oz B's. it's a nice home rolled load at $6.97 a box.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Kents are solid and also a pretty clean load.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Blue Box 3'' 1 1/4 oz 2's or BB. Never had a problem with Blue Box being dirty, I can how ever say that I quit shooting Xperts for that very reason. I've also opened them up and the shot in Xperts is not uniform whether or not that makes a huge difference in the long run I don't know.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Federal Blue box 2 shot 3 inch.

Its funny how many people shoot fast shells through after market chokes, even though alot of the chokes say not to shoot anyhting faster then 1500.


----------



## mtgoosehunter (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been hunting snow geese the past three years and had the best luck with the snow goose load BB with a kicks black cloud choke. Ext. Full. this will reach out and touch them.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Blue box's are the dirtiest load, better wear eye protection or shoot with the wind. have had good luck with them just hate having powder coming back in my eyes.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Federal Blue Box 1 1/4 Ounce BB's for everything. I don't know what people's facination is with 2 shot? Everytime I shoot it for anything else then Mallards I am just disappointed as hell with the amount of cripples and sailors I get.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Federal Blue Box 1 1/4 Ounce BB's for everything. I don't know what people's facination is with 2 shot? Everytime I shoot it for anything else then Mallards I am just disappointed as hell with the amount of cripples and sailors I get.


That's funny, because I have that problem when I use BB.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

It's all about what patterns for your gun/choke. If bb patterns better than 2s your gunna kill more birds or vice versa. Personally through my setup I can't find a load that patterns well with anything larger than 2 shot, or I'd be shooting it


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes! Every gun takes a load different. Just like a riffle, you have to find which is best for THAT barrel. I use blue federals they all shoot great through my strait heat. Winchesters are garbage! Cut one open once and compare it to a federal. The components in the winchesters are very obviously 2nd rate. But maybe your gun likes them? Just do yourself a favor and get to work doing some patterning. Good luck with the snows! :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

blhunter3 you have this problem because you spend all your time on the internet not killing anything, while the rest of us people who know what we are talking about are out killing birds. I remember 2 years ago when you had no clue what you were doing and asking all these questions to us everyday. Now you know everything I just think it is funny.

#blunter3=mostknowledgiblehunterthatneverkillsanythingontheplanet

The differance between 2's and BB's is simple. Although you are going to get more pellets on target with bigger game like a snow goose or honker the pellets don't have enough energy to deliver a killing blow consistency past 30 yards. When it comes to patterning a gun, it is more about the shell not the shot size. You are always going to get more pellets out of a 2 then a BB. But the enery isn't the same.

You need to pattern your gun with diffrent brands, speeds, and pay loads. And keep it consistant. Meaning if you are patterning BB's then stick with those and if you are using 2's then stick with those. It isn't comparable to compare a BB to a 2 because the 2 has way more pellets and you are always going to have more on target.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Sorry shooter, should have clarified, I patterned different loads of both BBs 1s and 2s. Yes there is more pellets in the 2 shot obviously but the patterns looked a lot better. The BBs were not producing a pattern that impressed me or that I was comfortable shooting, otherwise I'd much rather shoot them for as you said more energy down range. But il be the first to admit I have not and never will kill the amount of snows that you do and won't claim I know what I'm doing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Acutally that was 4 years ago. What the hell is the "#" for? When have I claimed to be the most knowledgeable person ever?

I would love to hunt more, but work comes first.


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Having powder come back into your eyes is the worst haha never hit anything after that happens


----------



## mtgoosehunter (Feb 20, 2013)

I have patterned a number of differant kinds of shells.Your right the Black cloud snow goose load is a pretty dirty load but I have found that it is worth the time it takes to clean your gun after your shoot.I have cycled a good number through my gun and have never had a bad one. The speed they have is deadly and with the right choke tube there awsome.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

The best load is what your gun patterns best. I like federal 1700 fps #2s. That's what my browning with a full choke shoots best


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Once again, Kent 3" BB's will put them down!! don't forget, no matter what your using you still have to be able to pop out of the blind and compose yourself to make the shot. That's where the problem begins for most people.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

SkunkNipples said:


> The best load is what your gun patterns best. I like federal 1700 fps #2s. That's what my browning with a full choke shoots best


ah.....federal 1700 fps??????????


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Since when does Federal make a 1700 fps load??????????


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

duckman1 said:


> Since when does Federal make a 1700 fps load??????????


If you're leaning out the truck window doing 60 mph running down a flock next to the road technically it's probably doing 1700 fps when it leaves the barrel. oke:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

1700 ft per second will be the worst patterning shell out there. Anything over 1450 is just going to blow the pattern.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

Been shooting Federal speed shok 1 1/8 oz 1550 fps 1's for the last couple years through a Briley extended light modified tube. Works for me.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

But could something work better? Do some research on the google machine, slower loads pattern better.


----------



## Buckfever83 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dave in Mpls said:


> Been shooting Federal speed shok 1 1/8 oz 1550 fps 1's for the last couple years through a Briley extended light modified tube. Works for me.


Are these OLD shells because to the best of my knowledge FEDERAL does not make #1 shot loads anymore? If these are newer shell could you please disclose the location where you purchase these. Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Buckfever83 said:


> Dave in Mpls said:
> 
> 
> > Been shooting Federal speed shok 1 1/8 oz 1550 fps 1's for the last couple years through a Briley extended light modified tube. Works for me.
> ...


http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/fede ... p-356.html

https://www.shopdunns.com/products/2387 ... 3_5_wf134/

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/fede ... p-353.html


----------



## Buckfever83 (Feb 16, 2013)

I feel stupid now. My buddies told me Federal didn't make #1 shot and they were very upset about it. Now it dawned on me that they were discussing Federal's line of BLACKCLOUD shells. My bad!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Buckfever83 said:


> I feel stupid now. My buddies told me Federal didn't make #1 shot and they were very upset about it. Now it dawned on me that they were discussing Federal's line of BLACKCLOUD shells. My bad!


There was a period over the past few years when Federal did not load a #1 shot offering. This was after they discontinued the ultrashoks. Enough people asked for the loads in #1 shot be brought back so federal started offering them in the speed shok line. unfortunately, this was around the same time that federal changed something in their components in the speed shok line and they got a whole lot dirtier. Dunn's was the exclusive supplier of the 3.5" #1 speed shok, not sure how long that will continue though.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

duckman1 said:


> Since when does Federal make a 1700 fps load??????????


Just guessing here, but maybe he meant the Rem. Hypersonic? Or Black Cloud Snow Goose load is what, 1600 FPS?

To OP, I like Blue Box #1 for the first couple of shots, then I have BB or BBB behind them for when I am shooting the birds in the ***.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry I paniced under pressure, Remington Hypersonics #2 (1700 fps) and it does pattern well with my browning and since it patterns very tight with my full choke use it.


----------

